# Prior to rib rub what do you use



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

What do you guys put on your pork spare ribs prior to putting the rub on to hold the rub? Also, do you salt and pepper the ribs in addition to the rub? Thanks for the comments.

Pods


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Pods said:


> What do you guys put on your pork spare ribs prior to putting the rub on to hold the rub? Also, do you salt and pepper the ribs in addition to the rub? Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Pods


I start with a light rub. After about an hour of cooking I will baste a coating of baby rays honey to keep moist. After a couple more hours of low and slow cooking I will hit it good with some more dry rub to finish.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Very light amount of olive oil then the Adkins Rub. Doesn't get any better!


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Keep the suggestions coming...

Pods


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Olive oil and a little garlic powder. Let sit for 10 minutes then apply dry rub. Let ribs sit to room temp and then into the smoker. Mist with Apple juice every 30 minutes. I mix a table spoon of brown sugar to some dry rub and lightly dust the ribs and mist with Apple juice 15 minutes before I pull them.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Peel the membrane off the inside of the ribs before you start anything.

John


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

I slather my ribs in mustard then apply the rub. I have used olive oil as well, but both work great. The mustard does not leave any mustrard flavor on the ribs and I think it does add to the color.

Alan


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

jtburf said:


> Peel the membrane off the inside of the ribs before you start anything.
> 
> John


the most important step prior to the rub!^^^^


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm going to do this:

After rub place on pit ~225Â° for the first 3 hrs., squirting every 30 min with applejuice/vinegar spray.
2 hours cover with foil, holding the 225Â°
1 hour out of the foil and at 225Â°

BTW: the pit has a firebox, indirect heat

What do you think?

Pods


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Pods said:


> I'm going to do this:
> 
> After rub place on pit ~225Â° for the first 3 hrs., squirting every 30 min with applejuice/vinegar spray.
> 2 hours cover with foil, holding the 225Â°
> ...


That's basically how I cook mine and they turn out great. I don't spray them with anything, but I do put some apple juice and apple cider vinegar in when I foil them. By the way, are these full racks of spare ribs you are going to use? I use St. Louis spare ribs, so a full rack of spare ribs may take a little longer.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

full racks. Thanks. I will let you know the outcome.

Pods


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Ii do not wrap my ribs. Wrapping causes steam. I don't like steamed ribs. I like mine BBQ'd. No need to wrap. Ribs shouldn't fall apart.


----------



## Fishin17 (Jun 21, 2010)

CulturedHick said:


> I slather my ribs in mustard then apply the rub. I have used olive oil as well, but both work great. The mustard does not leave any mustrard flavor on the ribs and I think it does add to the color.
> 
> Alan


x2. I thought it would cause a mustard flavor so I was hesitant. If you look at commercial rubs, almost all have ground mustard in them. It really helps the rub stick to the meat. I usually peel the skin off the back and rub the night before. Wrap it in the fridge overnight so it sets.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Instead of the usual apple juice spray, during the last cook I used orange juice (out of apply juice) and it came out just as good.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pods said:


> I'm going to do this:
> 
> After rub place on pit ~225Â° for the first 3 hrs., squirting every 30 min with applejuice/vinegar spray.
> 
> ...


You're making this too hard, take a little bowl, once You remove membrane

put 
half a cup of brown sugar

To taste 
Salt 
Pepper
Paprika (or whatever chile powders you like)
Garlic powder 
Mix it all together.

Rub on ribs.
Dash some olive oil, on said ribs. Rub on ribs.

Olive oil helps dissolve spices

The fire is the key.
If you use charcoal, get a good charcoal fire started, Make a bed then put a piece of mesquite on the bed. Small piece.

Keep your ribs under 300. And they are awesome.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

CulturedHick said:


> I slather my ribs in mustard then apply the rub. I have used olive oil as well, but both work great. The mustard does not leave any mustrard flavor on the ribs and I think it does add to the color


I do the same (spicy brown mustard). I also never use foil (unless we have leftovers)... We love ribs & usually have them once a week!!! :cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I just pull the silver skin and liberally apply my rub concoction and refrigerate the day or evening before I fire up the pit. Three hours at 220-230 deg then foil wrap for an hour or so then unwrap and smoke for about an hour. I never spritz the meat with juice. Turns the bark too black and thick for my taste. Never have any complaints. I only cook St Louis cut ribs.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Great looking ribs. Thanks for all that posted. Now for the test.

Pods


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mmmmm


----------



## txhotrod (Aug 25, 2006)

Apple juice is the secret. I do basically the same thing, rub with your favorite rub
1-2 hours uncovered to give it a nice crust, cover in aluminium foil boat, add apple juice about 3-4 oz, just enough to cover the bottom, cover tightly, cook for another 3-4 hours, remove for the last 30 minutes slather on your favorite sauce, and enjoy! 
Cooking this way has won me a few trophys!


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

jtburf said:


> Peel the membrane off the inside of the ribs before you start anything.
> 
> John





Castaway2 said:


> the most important step prior to the rub!^^^^


Not intending a hijack but this seems to be an area where someone could spill some knowledge about this process. I'll admit I always have trouble pulling off that membrane and the best I can do is a quick steam to soften it up before pulling....any suggestions?

.


----------



## txhotrod (Aug 25, 2006)

A secret I know of it to get it started then wrap a paper towel around the edge and gently pull at a 45* angle. The paper towel gives you the added traction to hold on to that slippery thing!


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

txhotrod said:


> A secret I know of it to get it started then wrap a paper towel around the edge and gently pull at a 45* angle. The paper towel gives you the added traction to hold on to that slippery thing!


This, and I kinda a help it along with a really sharp pairing knife.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I use a filet knife for what does not want to pull off, then if a lot is still left you can score it in 2 directions lightly just the membrane try not to score the meat, really help s with tenderness and pulling off the bone easy when eating


----------



## henryg (Jul 1, 2011)

*Membrane removal*

Catfish skinners. The old school ones, not the new ones with only one rounded side. I can't believe I just gave away my secret. Hope this helps


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Pull off membrane. A paper towel will help grip it.
Slather on mustard. Helps the rub stick. Does not effect the taste.
Put on rub.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

X2 on the catfish skinners.Makes pulling the film off no trouble at all.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've never had trouble with my ribs holding the rub. The natural moisture of the meat should be plenty.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Light rub of mustard then apply the spice rub.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Removing the membrane.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

CulturedHick said:


> I slather my ribs in mustard then apply the rub. I have used olive oil as well, but both work great. The mustard does not leave any mustrard flavor on the ribs and I think it does add to the color.
> 
> Alan


Same here. Frenches mustard or knock off. Use it on Pork Butt as well to keep rub on the sides, etc.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Castaway2 said:


> the most important step prior to the rub!^^^^


removing the membrane is way too easy not to do it. I do it every time.

What I put on my ribs prior to rubbing depends on what I am using for a rub. It I am doing a basic texas rub, meaning salt, black pepper, garlic, cayenne, then a light coat of olive oil is sufficient. If I am doing a heavy southern/memphis style rub like Killer Hogs "The BBQ Rub", or Mike Mills Magic Dust, I will coat with a light coat of yellow mustard.

There are plenty of recipes out there for slathers, but basic olive oil or mustard is really all you need.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

acoastalbender said:


> Not intending a hijack but this seems to be an area where someone could spill some knowledge about this process. I'll admit I always have trouble pulling off that membrane and the best I can do is a quick steam to soften it up before pulling....any suggestions?
> 
> .


use a butter knife to loosen the membrane from the bone on one of the last ribs. Grab with a paper towel and pull off. If it tears, use butter knife to start again. Really simple


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

i use the mustard on ribs, butts and brisket.


----------



## txhotrod (Aug 25, 2006)

Cant wait to give it a try. 
Getting hungry already!!


----------



## carl292 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mustard then your rub and set that bad boy for 275 indirect for 3 hrs. Perfection

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mustard, then rub.


----------



## Snout4Trout (Aug 17, 2014)

*My 2 Cents*

Apply the rub by hand, push it into the ribs. Wrap with Saran wrap and put in fridge for 1-2 hours, spritz em every 15-30 mins with apple juice . Good Luck!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

but let the bark set a little before spraying with apple juice. Otherwise, you will just wash the rub off. Get a spray bottle that mists instead of sprays a stream.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I make sure they are good and moist(wet hands) then cover them generously on both sides with the rub. I let them sit, usually overnight, then lightly sprinkle with rub again before putting them on the pit.

I have not done the spraying with apple juice like others have said... next time I will. When I wrap my ribs, I pour apple juice in the foil with them... has a nice steaming effect.


----------

